# I need some FUN FACTS about tshirts



## jayarrsteiner (Aug 8, 2009)

Hello TSF,
Every time i do a tabling or a promotion somewhere i give away tshirts. They always have a "FUN FACT" on them, but IM RUNNING OUT OF IDEAS! I have a promo on saturday and i have 100 shirts coming in for me to print and im kinda stumped on a new fun fact about tshirts, cotton, the manufacturing process ANYTHING!! The last one i did said "It takes 300 gllons of water to grow the cotton for 1 tshirt" or something like that.

Any ideas?

heres a link to a tabling i did last year...just incase anyone cared to see.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

I think the record for most t-shirts ever worn at once is 183: Guiness World Record for Most T-Shirts Worn at Once


----------



## jayarrsteiner (Aug 8, 2009)

Rodney said:


> I think the record for most t-shirts ever worn at once is 183: Guiness World Record for Most T-Shirts Worn at Once


i found a cool one: it takes 6 miles or yarn to make 1 tshirt


----------

